# How much should a cart weigh?



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a cart and slowly trying to train my 185 pack-wether to pull. Seems like it could be a fun project. I was wondering, about how heavy should the cart be? I see those mini-horse two wheeled carts, but I have no idea how much they weigh. Any ideas on what the maximum cart-weight should be for a goat this size? I'm told they can pull up to twice their body weight if in condition for it... Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

as light as possible. Also keep in mind to look for a cart with larger wheels that run easy. The easier a cart is to pull, the better for the goat.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

You want it as light as possible but as sturdy as necessary. You don't want something cheap and flimsy. Larger wheels will make it easier to pull, but make sure they're not too big. You don't want your cart towering over your goat because balance is even more important than weight, in my opinion. No matter how lightweight the cart, it will still get heavy when you sit in it, so make sure it's the right height for your goat. When properly hitched, the shafts should run parallel to the ground or be *slightly* elevated in the front. If your shafts are downhill from your cart, it will put too much weight on his back and make the load a lot heavier. Many pony/miniature horse carts are too tall, too long, and too wide to be good goat carts, and the weight ends up sitting down on the goat's back once the cart is loaded. This will tire him quickly and could be very bad for his back. And if the cart is too wide, it will wobble uncomfortably side to side and it could also be tempting to overload it since the seat is wider. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info and advice  Where do people get their carts from if the mini-horse carts are too big? Any ideas?


----------



## imported_Bambi (Aug 25, 2009)

A goat cart should actually be four-wheeled if possible. Goats are not designed to handle to extra weight on their backs. I drive our goats with a four-wheeled cart built for goats, which is smaller and designed for the goats with 12" wheels in the front and 16" wheels in the back. This makes it much more stable when going around turns ( doesn't want to flip). I'm lucky as my dad makes pony carts, so he makes all of our goat equipment. You should try driving your wether , it's a blast!

Bambi


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

From what I know most people build them. If you check with Larry Robinson from NAPGA - he's editor of Goat Tracks Magazine now, too, for backissues of GT I seem to remember one or two articles about how to build/transform a goat cart.

There should also be some instructions still available on the internet (try a google search).


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I did find a set of designs on the internet for a two-wheeled cart. It sounds like a blast for sure!  I would need to make a harness too, but seems like there are enough photos of those that I could figure that out. So is the 2-wheeled cart really not so good for the goat then? I'd like to hear more people's opinions about both. If they can pack, can they have a little cart-weight on their backs?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

it's different from packing.

During packing they only carry. During driving, if the cart isn't balanced well, they carry AND pull. Also the most saddles on a harness are much smaller (more weight on less body surface area) than a good pack saddle.

And, although it might seem easier/less costly to built a two-wheeled cart, they are in fact harder to drive than a four wheeld cart because you have to make sure that the load - aka you - is balanced all the time. They are also less comfortable and bounce more.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Ah, great info, thanks. Never thought about the balance factor or the pull AND load on the back, makes sense. I drove teams of horses with wagons and stage-coaches when I was a teenager, but never actually driven a two-wheeled cart. Looks like my friend who welds may be able to build me one, which would be great! I bet he could easily design a 4-wheeled one with 20 inch bicycle wheels!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

It's not difficult to balance a cart if it is the proper height for your animal. There should be very little weight on the goat's back. I have run my hand under the saddle when the cart was loaded to make sure that Cuzco doesn't have any notable weight on his back. The only time this changes is when we're going down a hill. If the grade is too steep, I get out and walk. When going uphill, the cart should actually "float" in the shaft loops. I went with a two-wheeled vehicle because I liked the bigger wheels, the ease of getting in and out, it's lighter weight, it's easier to maneuver, and it's smaller to store and to transport in my truck. I can lift our cart in and out of the truck by myself, which I'm sure I would not be able to do with a larger four-wheeled wagon. However, if I were wanting to haul things other than people (groceries, wood, garbage, etc.), I would go for a wagon.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I made a two wheel cart by combining my Ice Fishing sled with the portage wheels for my canoe. I bent the shaft from conduit. It's made for carrying a load, not people.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I will probably want a two wheeled cart or at least a cart with bicycle wheels in the future, but for now I bought this wagon for 50 bucks and I'll have a friend make the shafts (is that what they are called?) for it. It won't have a brake though. Should be good for beginning training at least and if nothing else I can always use it for something else or just craigslist it again


----------



## miloandcooper (Aug 2, 2012)

We have a welding machine, and we have used it to build bikes and trailers but they always turn out a little heavy is it still possible to build one or would it be better just ti buy it?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Some people suggest that a goat should not be asked to pull more than one and a half times it's weight. So the heavier the cart is, the less the payload it can carry.

Here's a fun history of cart goats: http://www.harnessgoats.co.uk/downloads ... istory.pdf


----------

